
Uchicago drops SAT/ACT requirement - harshgupta
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/a-shake-up-in-elite-admissions-u-chicago-drops-satact-testing-requirement/2018/06/13/442a5e14-6efd-11e8-bd50-b80389a4e569_story.html
======
Latteland
This is great. I wish it was around when I was applying to colleges, low these
many years ago. This could also be a significant aid to minority and
economically disadvantaged youth, because they have not been as able to take
advantage of the test prep industrial complex.

~~~
haltingthoughts
What replaces it that is better? Inflated grades for the privledged? AP
classes? Extracurriculars? Very easily biased and noisy interviews or essays?

Test prep accounts for a small portion of test score differences and
minorities are more likely to use test prep.

~~~
Latteland
Depends on what you mean by minorities but prepared minorities do use test
prep. Poor black kids at disadvantaged high schools in my experience never
did.

------
Nullabillity
Charging $9/mo for basic GDPR compliance? This can't be legal...

------
rajacombinator
TLDR - scheme to game college rankings while still meeting diversity quotas.

~~~
sctb
Could you please work on posting more substantively?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

